# Не видит wlp2s0 интерфейс после установки [решено]

## inmaks

Всем привет, первый раз установил Gentoo и столкнулся с такой проблемой, не могу подключиться к интернету, wpa_supplicant не запускается, ifconfig wlp2s0 пишет "Device not found", поискал в чем проблема, я не включил во время установки kernel драйвер "ath10k_pci"(так как в поиске он мне не показывался), нашел ссылку где показано, какие драйвера ставить, там такой же адаптерhttps://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lenovo_ThinkPad_E485, прописал:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

включил все нужные драйвера, прописал: 

```
make && make modules_install install
```

чтобы обновить запуск системы прописал:

```
cd /boot/efi/boot

rm bootx64.efi

cd /boot

cp /boot/vmlinuz-* /boot/efi/boot/bootx64.efi

efibootmgr -b 0001 -B

efibootmgr --create --disk /dev/sda --part 2 --label "Gentoo" --loader "\efi\boot\bootx64.efi"
```

Вопрос, что я сделал/делаю неправильно и как решить эту проблему?

P.S. прошу прощения за плохой перевод некоторых терминов с английского на русский

----------

## AlexJGreen

_Last edited by AlexJGreen on Mon Dec 28, 2020 3:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inmaks

 *coderanger wrote:*   

> Вероятно, /boot не был смонтирован перед make install и там старое ядро
> 
> давай смотреть  с тем ли конфигом запущено ядро
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Спасибо за ответ, я уже сам решил проблему, довольно долго мучался, сначала пытался переосбрать ядро, в итоге я запустился снова с livecd, заново скачал gentoo-sources сделал 

```
make -j2 && make modules_install install
```

, поменял в efibootmgr, потом я перезапустил, увидел, что у wpa_supplicant ошибка, не видит /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, написал небольшой конфиг, перезапустил, конфиг не сработал, но теперь интерйес система видит и после запуска прописал 

```
killall wpa_supplicant
```

 запустил wpa_supplicant вручную и теперь все работает

----------

